# Funky Osaka lava lamp ;>



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

New moss balls from Chris (effox) in the angel tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, cool!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wahahaha...that's so cool. So do you plan to weigh the balls down? I love that angels in that tank. Hmm...angels...discus....hmmmm.....


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

how are the angels digging the new "green fish" ? They look happy enough but I see blood worms in the mix Non feeding time are they just hanging out with their new buddies?


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

haha that's awesome, nice angels too!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

It's so... hypnotizing! @[email protected]


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wahahaha...that's so cool. So do you plan to weigh the balls down? I love that angles in that tank. Hmm...angels...discus....hmmmm.....


they shouldn't need weights in a day or 2......
nice Angels....


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool...haehehe


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha, it took me a moment to figure out why you called it a lava lamp. Great looking angels!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL thats funny stuff !! maybe string a small net across the tank and they could play vollyball .


----------

